# Frozen Milk tastes AWFUL!!



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

But i think I have figured it out.

I thawed out two containers and the milk had a "funny" almost chemical smell and taste to it. I fed it to the chickens.

The next day same thing happened. Same type of containers too. I used the plastic containers "Simply Orange" orange juice comes in. Clear plastic with a green plastic top. Ideal size for thawing and for storing in the freezer.

So I thawed some out that was in the square quart containers I bought at Dollar General or Walmart. It was fine.

So I have figured it out I think. For some reason, the plastic the OJ comes in bleeds into the milk.

Does anyone freeze in glass? That would be a disaster I would think.

DonnaBelle


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I do, I just leave head room for expansion.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

To freeze in glass you need to leave at least 1" head space in the jar I freeze clorstrum in jars for the next set


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am glad that it tastes good though....I have never had frozen goats milk to drink so I am encouraged by your post!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a bunch of milk frozen in freezer bags. I will probably use all of it for soap or feeding animals. It seems wasteful, but I can't convince myself to drink something that has been frozen in plastic like that. On a side note, I have had milk accidentally freeze in mason jars, and it was just fine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I tried defrosted frozen milk and it tasted awful. Goat kids drink it fine but I will never use it for myself again. Even tasted bad when cooking with it.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have frozen milk and it was fine. It's just this last years milk that was giving me problems. I'm definitely using glass or milk cartons from now on.

The good side was that the chickens had a lovely day Sunday drinking about 4 gallons of milk.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I have frozen milk in freezer bags before but the whey separated when I thawed it out. What is your process for freezing/thawing? Would love be able to save some for when everyone is dry (like now)!


----------



## Crickhollow (Jan 29, 2014)

DonnaBelle66 said:


> But i think I have figured it out.
> 
> I thawed out two containers and the milk had a "funny" almost chemical smell and taste to it. I fed it to the chickens.
> 
> ...


So glad you mentioned that. I'm planning to freeze milk too, when I get some!


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

*More on frozen goat milk*

Well, I thawed out some milk I had frozen in a regular gallon milk jug. It was fine. Another thing I have read about freezing milk is to cool it in the refrigerator before putting it the freezer.

Thanks all,

DonnaBelle


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

DonnaBelle66 said:


> Well, I thawed out some milk I had frozen in a regular gallon milk jug. It was fine. Another thing I have read about freezing milk is to cool it in the refrigerator before putting it the freezer.
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> DonnaBelle


That's what I did when I stored breast milk for my kids. Put it in the fridge to cool and then put in freezer. I've also been using the milk storage bags and bottles that I had left over. Nice to know they're not going to waste  they range from 2.5-5oz, perfect for measuring out soap batches or kid feedings. They store easy too. Anything larger I'm using mason jars. 
With my children I would also unfreeze the milk in the fridge. The milk was only good 24hrs after completely thawed. As you can see I'm using a lot of the basic rules for storing and handling breast milk with my goats milk. I figure if it was good enough for my babies it's good enough for my furry babies 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

